# New PC



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

Just got a new PC. Dont have any pads yet.

Anyone sell these locally? Is there much difference in them?

Not sure what size to go for, screw on or velcro back etc.

Any thoughts????


----------



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

What thread size is the backing pad? I may be able to get them for you at a reasonable rate 

Pete


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

go for the velcro backing much handier.. Where abouts ru located.. buying off any of the traders will have them delivered in a few days..


----------



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

Found it... 5/16" 24 tpi

I'll check stock on Monday


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

Im in belfast. 

Can you use the same velcro backing plate for 5" and 6" pads. Seems to be the majority of people are using that size.


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

@ mobitune - Any info. for me please.

Some people recommend the 3.5" plate with 4" and 5" pads. Is this the deal?


----------



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

Oops! Forgot to check. Will look tomorrow. Got so much on at the moment  soz.

I use 5" backing plate for 5 and 6 inch pads on my UDM Not got around to trying smaller yet.

If you want to use a smaller backing plate you will need to change the counter weight, don't mean to sound patronising, just maybe you don't know that already.


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

I've read different things on counter weights. The threads talked about using the heavier weight for the bigger pads, 6" and above. This was to remove or reduce vibration. They suggested it was usful but not necessary. 

The smaller counterweight thats supplied with the PC would do the 5" and the 4" pads.

Have you different info?


----------

